# Browning Gold and Winchester SX2?



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

I know these guns are basically made up of the same materials. However, how is it that everyone with the Browning has so many problems and those with an SX2 never seem to have any problems? Just curious.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive shot them both and never had any problems, but never owned either. I have a few friends that have one or the other, and none of them have had any problems, but I have heard of people having trouble w/ the browning. I dont know why though.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

The reason the SX 2 fires better is there are less functioning parts. I also have both of them and I only use my SX 2. and the SX 2 is fast not that you needed it but it is even faster than the Xtrema 2. And I took my SX 2 to the gun smith and got some custome parts for it. It fires like a dream. I have about 38 shotguns and it is by far my favorite.


----------

